# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  [DVD] Thúy Nga - Paris By Night 103 - Tình sử trong âm nhạc

## dong2403

[DVD] Thúy Nga - Paris By Night 103 - Tình sứ trong âm nhạc


Gửi các bạn yêu nhạc Thuý Nga - Paris By Night 103.




​
*Thúy Nga 103 – Paris By Night 103 : Tình Sứ Trong Âm Nhạc 
​*


1. Như Loan & Diễm Sương – Yêu (Văn Phụng)
2. Thanh Hà – Gọi Người Yêu Dấu (Vũ Đức Nghiêm )
3 Trần Thái Hòa – Người Đi Qua Đời Tôi (Nhạc sĩ Phạm Đình Chương)
4. Duy Trường – Tội Tình (Hàn Châu)
5. Hương Giang – Sầu Khúc Mùa Đông (Đức Trí)
6. Ngọc Liên – Nét Son Buồn (Ngọc Sơn) & Lưu Bích – Muộn (Nguyễn Hồng Thuận)
7. Mai Tiến Dũng – Môi Xinh Nụ Cười (Hoài An)
8. Lam Anh – Trái Tim Tội Lỗi (Quốc Dũng)
9. Quang Lê – Hai chuyến tàu đêm (Trúc Phương)
10. Như Quỳnh – Xin trả lại thời gian (Thanh Sơn)
11. Hài kịch Môn đăng hộ đối – Hoài Tâm, Việt Hương, Chí Tài & Hương Thủy (Kịch bản: Nguyễn Ngọc Ngạn)
12. Mai Thiên Vân – Nếu đời không có anh (Hoàng Trang)
13. Hạ Vy – Em về với người (Mạc Thế Nhân)
14. Ngọc Anh – Bài Không Tên Cuối Cùng (Vũ Thành An)
15. Kỳ Phương Uyên – Trống vắng 2 (Quốc Hùng)
16. Don Hồ – Đời Không Còn Nhau (Diệu Hương)
17. Bằng Kiều – Giáng Ngọc (Ngô Thụy Miên)
18. Nhạc cảnh: Minh Tuyết – Còn Tuổi Nào Cho Em
Quang Dũng – Tuổi Đá Buồn
Khánh Ly – Xin Trả Nợ Người (Trịnh Công Sơn)
19. Thu Phương – Nghìn trùng xa cách (Phạm Duy) Thu Phương chỉ hát trong show sau thôi.
20. Nguyễn Hưng – Nước mắt đàn ông (Minh Nhiên) & Hồ Lệ Thu – Chén đắng (Trương Lê Sơn)
21. Luong Tung Quang -
22. Quỳnh Vi – Hoang mang (Võ Hoài Phúc)
23. Thế Sơn – Một đời yêu anh (Trần Thiện Thanh)
24. Hương Thủy – Họp mặt lần cuối (Song Ngọc) chỉ hát trong show sau thôi
23. Trịnh Lam -
26. Tóc Tiên – Dấu Ấn (Hoài An)


Link download:
DVD 1:



> Part 1 - 5:
> Part 1
> Part 2
> Part 3
> Part 4
> Part 5
> 
> 
> Part 6 - 10:
> ...


DVD 2:



> Part 1 - 5:
> Part 1
> Part 2
> Part 3
> Part 4
> Part 5
> 
> 
> Part 6 - 10:
> ...


Các bạn nhìn bên trên góc phải chờ 5s rồi nhấn SKIP AD là OK.

----------


## tonyteo

chà chà còn chèn thêm cái quảng cáo nữa à

----------

